# Owning APS-C and Full Frame



## Sabaki (Oct 31, 2015)

Hi all 

This post is aimed at those who own both crop and full frame bodies. 

Certainly there's a definite reason why both were bought. The all round better IQ of full frame vs the better reach of crop. 

But how exactly has your actual experience turned out with both formats in your bag? Are both used as you envisioned or has one become the go-to camera, whilst the other stays in the bag?

Alternatively, is your usage determined by the genre you are shooting?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 31, 2015)

For some time, I had the 7D and the 5DII. The 7D was used for birds/wildlife (for better AF and frame rate mostly), the 5DII was used for everything else. The 1D X replaced both. 

My EOS M2 is used when I need a small camera (fits in coat pocket with 22/2, on a belt with 18-55/11-22, which is exactly why I bought it. The 1D X for everything else, all that changes are the lenses I bring.


----------



## raptor3x (Oct 31, 2015)

I think APS-C and FF are a bit too close to run both, but YMMV. I've been running FF and m43 for about a year now and I really like the combination. The Olympus f/2.8 Pro lenses make the system feel like a tiny FF body with some extremely high quality f/5.6 zooms; the biggest downside is that your lowest ISO speed is equivalent to shooting ISO 640/800 on FF so there's always a bit of grain in the image unless you can do exposure blending. I wouldn't want to run the smaller format as my only system, but it's been working out really well for me as a hiking/travel kit.


----------



## MintChocs (Oct 31, 2015)

I'm currently running a 450D crop and a 6D. My usage depends on what lenses I need to use as I have no 24-70/105 zoom for the 6D just primes 28/40/50/85. I also take into account the light, so nighttime would be the FF. If I want to travel light the crop is better unless I just take the 6D and the 40mm pancake! Yeah very confusing but to me it all makes sense. I'm considering moving to micro four thirds as the image quality is comparable to Canon's APS-C sensors but with less bulk and weight. I have thought about the M3 but then I need an adaptor for my EF-s lenses or buy new lenses. Decisions,decisions!


----------



## unfocused (Oct 31, 2015)

I owned a 7D I then bought a 5DIII. Kept the 7D as a backup. It just sat in the bag.

Fast forward about a year and a half. I needed to learn something about video. Began with the 5DIII. Then, bought a refurbished 70D at a good price. If I need to shoot video, I use the 70D -- flip screen, touch screen follow focus, 18-135mm STM optimized for video.

Now, fast forward another eight months. I needed to start shooting sports for a client. I found a 7DII at a good price. Now, I consistently use the 7DII when shooting sports (or birds, when I'm shooting for myself – which has become a rare occurrence) and the 5D III for everything else.

My opinion, the 5DIII still holds a slight edge in overall quality and the sensor is more forgiving when conditions are less than idea. But, the 7DII significantly narrowed the gap. 

So, I'm embarrassed to admit I own three bodies:

5DIII – the all around workhorse. Suitable for 90% of shooting situations. If you need to shoot in low-light this is the preferred option.

7DII -- the budget 1 Dx for sports and birds. Tolerates cropping and pushing significantly better than the original 7D. At higher ISOs the images look "grainy" (like film) not "noisy" (like electronics), which is a much more pleasing look in my opinion.

70D -- budget video option that punches well above its price point. For me personally, I've found video work has not been as much in demand as my stills shooting, so the 70D isn't getting much of a workout. 

Bottom line – any DSLR today will produce excellent images under 90% of conditions. It's that other 10% that should drive your purchases. I bought the 7DII because I'm spending 50% or more of my time living in that 10% where I need high frame rate, fast, flexible auto focus and decent high ISO performance. Conversely, I need the 5DIII because probably another 30-40% of my time is spent is conditions where I need to be able to produce publishable images shot in poorly lit rooms, where flash is not an option.

Note that my personal situation is that in the past year I went from shooting 90-95% for myself to now shooting 90-95% for others. If I were just shooting for myself, I would only need the 5DIII. And, if were wealthy, I could buy a 1Dx and longer lenses and not need two bodies.


----------



## Bennymiata (Oct 31, 2015)

I have a 5d3, a 70d and G1x.
I only use the 70d for video and the 5d3 for everything else.

The 70d is a good camera, but it feels cheap in comparison to the 5d3.


----------



## PCM-madison (Nov 1, 2015)

I currently have a 6D and a 7D mark II. In general, I use the 7D mark II for sports and wildlife and the 6D for everything else. However, if I know I will encounter a wide variety of subjects, I sometimes carry both with different lenses. For example, last year I did extensive hiking at Glacier National Park and carried the 6D with a 24-105 f4L lens and an APS-C camera (then a 60D) with a 70-300mm L lens. I felt that this gave me maximum flexibility for the variety of landscape and wildlife photo opportunities I encountered on the trip.


----------



## dcm (Nov 1, 2015)

I seem to keep two cameras going at a time. A DSLR for more serious endeavors and a smaller body for lighter duty (hiking, pocket camera, just in case). I use with DSLR when photography is the goal, my smaller body when photography is not the goal, but it would be nice to carry something a bit more serious than a P&S.

My entry DSLR was a T2i which I used for for about 3 years alongside an S95. Upgraded to the 6D when it arrived - I'd been planning to buy a FF body but decided to wait another generation, my glass was all L so it was only a new body. Swapped the S95 for the M when it arrived and picked up the lenses as they became available. Both fit my style of shooting pretty well. I've been quite happy with the combination of a FF DSLR and APS ML. 

Upgraded to the M3 in April and I'm happy with it. Traveled through Yellowstone this summer with wide angle (11-24L or 24-70L II) on the 6D and 100-400L II on the M3. Expect to upgrade my 6D around early next year to a 5D? or 1d?. Waiting to see what's announced before I decide, then waiting for price drops. I see a lot of happy 5DSR users so a great year end sale might tempt me sooner.


----------



## nc0b (Nov 1, 2015)

Initially I started with APS-C due to cost, but later added a used 5D Classic and my perspective changed. My zooms are more useful for what I shoot on FF. 24-105 or 70-200 (both f/4 IS & f/2.8 II IS) For indoor events I always choose the 6D and the 70-200 f/2.8 II. On trips out of the country I found the 6D & 24-105 used 80% of the time, with the 70-200 f/4 on a 60D when I needed more reach. What puzzles me is when shooting raptors in flight, my 6D and 400 f/5.6 runs circles around the same lens on the 60D. My keeper rate is much better on the 6D using the center point focus. Today I shot a golden eagle with the 60D & 400 f/5.6, and only got two keepers out of about 50 shots. (I didn't have the 6D with me for the weekend.) The attached BIF is with the 60D, so it can grab reasonable focus, but just not very often for this usage in my hands. When in Alaska I also brought the 400mm for bald eagles with the 6D.


----------



## Sabaki (Nov 1, 2015)

Thanks for the feedback everybody 

I'm looking to pair a 6D with my 7Dii in the next few weeks but I get the sense the two will work well with each other. 

Its rather noteworthy that size and weight and big factors for some when deciding which body to use


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 1, 2015)

I've owned several croppers at the same time as my FF. Finally, I stopped buying them They just were not getting use. The additional reach of a crop body is a bit misleading. Canon recommends a faster shutter speed, but crop bodies usually do not perform well at high ISO's needed to crank up the shutter speeds.

In bright sun, its not a issue, but I've found that few of my long focal length images had the luxury of bright sun.

I still have small sensor cameras, a G1 X and a SX-50HS but they are for different purposes than my FF.

The high ISO capability of the 7D MK II is changing things a little, and I may yet get one. They make a good low cost backup to my FF body in any event.

I'm waiting for a 5D MK III replacement before I buy another camera.


----------



## AlanF (Nov 1, 2015)

Much of the above is model-specific for discussion of crop. The 7DII is in a class of its own among the crops. Its AF system is at least as good as the 5DIII's and far, far better than that of the 7D or 60D. It produces significantly sharper images than from the 60D and the 7D. The 7DII does resolve better than the 5DIII and give better "reach" than the 5DIII. The 5DIII and 7DII feel and handle very similarly. My 5DIII with a big white does give better images than the 7DII with a 100-400II but the difference is so small I prefer the lighter package for hiking etc.


----------



## Rahul (Nov 1, 2015)

I have the 7D II in addition to the 5D3 and the 6D. I bought it only for "reach" and 10fps. It's been married to the 100-400 II for some considerable period of time now. 

Make no mistake, the 7D II is an awesome camera if you are shooting fast action in decent light - that what it is built for anyway. That being said, even the high ISO images are quite good ( much better than the 7D).


----------



## StudentOfLight (Nov 1, 2015)

Unfocused if you're embarrassed to own three bodies then I'm drowning in tears of shame. I currently own four bodies. (6D, 60D, 1Ds-III and 5D-III)

I don't often carry both APS-C and full frame at the same time. If I were travelling more then maybe I would, APS-C for outdoor/daytime and full frame for indoors/nightlife.

After getting the 5D-III and 6D I started to shoot a lot more low light stuff so those cameras with their high ISO capabilities got a lot more use. The 5D-III, with its excellent all-round performance rose to the occasion and became my go-to camera for paid work. It is the complete package and gets the job done.

That's not to say that I don't use my other cameras. The 60D and 6D are my go-to cameras for casual shooting. The 60D has all cross-type AF-points but weaker high-ISO performance, while the 6D has amazing high-ISO performance and an excellent central AF-point. If I'm shooting portraits then I favor the 6D for background blur, but if I'm shooting with more depth of field in mind and if high-ISO is not needed then the 60D is a good option. I also love the 60D's articulating LCD.


----------



## StudentOfLight (Nov 1, 2015)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I'm waiting for a 5D MK III replacement before I buy another camera.


I'm in the same boat as you. And my 1Ds Mark-III is on the chopping block. (Either to be replaced by a 5Ds or 5D Mark-IV, whichever one looks more appealing)


----------



## Rams_eos (Nov 1, 2015)

I started with a EOS 600D. I was extremely happy and I acquired a few lens.
I them moved to 6D and kept the 600D.
I also purchased an EOS M.

So finally I nearly never use the EOS M. It's too big to fit in a pocket and no viewfinder is really bad for me.
I use the 600D sometimes with the 100-400 II for static far objects (moon) or in risky situations as a (good enough) camera that I don't care if it is broken. I consider upgrading with EOS 760D.

The 6D is my usual camera as it is a great allrounder. It is great indoor, at night, outside. But of course a bit heavier to bring it everytime with me.
So to conclude, it is likely I will keep an APS-C and a full frame.

Right now, I am not sure I would move to 5D3 for weight reasons.


----------



## alexturton (Nov 1, 2015)

After I bought my 5d3 my 60d gathered dust for a year until I sold it. 

Use an update rx100m4 as a second camera if I need 2 focal lengths


----------



## FTb-n (Nov 1, 2015)

I upgraded to the 5D3 and 1Dx, but kept the 60D and 7D. The 7D got occasional use at my kid's baseball and soccer games with the 70-200. But, after adding the 1Dx and, later, the 100-400 II, I have little use for it. I'm hanging on to it for my daughter.

The 60D is the general purpose snapshot camera for my wife and the one that I bring in the boat when fishing.

I thought that the 60D or the 7D would become grab shot or "travel light" cameras, but I hate to be without the ISO advantage of full frame. After using the 1Dx for a while, the 5D3 seems rather compact. If it weren't for two kids and a wife who can use the crop bodies, it would have been wise to get rid of them.


----------



## DennyF (Nov 2, 2015)

Had owned a 6D, 70D, and a SL1 along with 10 lenses. Far too much gear for me to carry around. I would tailor my gear to the genre I expected to shoot. Eventually decided that my skills didn't demand the full frame body and my L glass. So I sold them. Then I sold the SL1 and all lenses except an EF-S 17-55/2.8 IS, a 55-250 STM, and a 50/f1.8. I seem to be doing just fine with this simpler and lighter kit.


----------



## candc (Nov 2, 2015)

The setup I have settled into is a 7dii + 400doii (mostly with 1.4xiii) and 6d + 16-35 f/4. My main interest is shooting wildlife and landscapes. I like having them both handy and ready to shoot.

Everything else I have has become more specialty situational.


----------



## tcmatthews (Nov 2, 2015)

If you are worried about 4 bodies I need to go to cameras anonymous. 

2x AE-1
Rebel XS 
Canon 60D 
Canon M from fire sell
Canon Elan 7 
Canon 6D
Sony Nex6 hated the kit lens
Sony A7II
Olympus OMD E-M5

In general my APS-C cameras are sitting unused. I am considering selling my Nex6, Canon 60D and almost all of my APC-S lenses. I would only buy a Canon APS-C camera now if you have a very specific need of the 7D II. ISO performance and IQ of a full frame is just better.

My A7II has replaced my Nex6. I thought that I would use the 60D more for range but after getting the Tamron 150-600 I just use my 6D. I have been using the A7II unless I need autofocus.


----------



## wsmith96 (Nov 2, 2015)

I'm split 70/30% on usage between my 5D and 60D. I got a used 5D a year ago and I pick it up more than my 60D for everyday pictures. My main genre is youth sports and neither camera is great at it. You have to get your timing down with both. I would probably be happier with a 7Dii/6D combo. As others have stated, once you get a FF camera that has the features you want, your crop will probably start to see more shelf time.


----------



## pdirestajr (Nov 2, 2015)

Did anyone else get in on that crazy Canon Store refurb discount code stacking "mistake-deal" they had a week or so back? I picked up a 7D mkII for $871.37!

I wasn't in a rush to upgrade my 7D which I still shoot paired with my 5DII, but the deal was too good to pass up.

Ultimately I'll upgrade my 5DII to the 5DS-r as my studio camera, and use the 7DII for family and just playing around camera. I like having a crop camera mixed with a FF camera mostly because I love playing with lenses so much, and there are some cool and fun crop lenses too!


----------



## Ozarker (Nov 2, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> For some time, I had the 7D and the 5DII. The 7D was used for birds/wildlife (for better AF and frame rate mostly), the 5DII was used for everything else. The 1D X replaced both.
> 
> My EOS M2 is used when I need a small camera (fits in coat pocket with 22/2, on a belt with 18-55/11-22, which is exactly why I bought it. The 1D X for everything else, all that changes are the lenses I bring.



For the price I paid for a T5i (now gone), a 70D, and a 5D III... I could have had a 1Dx. I love the 5D III, but the 1Dx was my ultimate goal. I'm not going to make it. 

I thought I would never spend the money on a 1Dx. I already have and don't have it still. 

I love the 5D III. Not so much the 70D for BIF and sports (Due to the AF compared to the 7D II) However, a 1Dx in my bag all by itself would have been wonderful.


----------



## Big_Ant_TV_Media (Nov 3, 2015)

5DIII – my seldom used all around workhorse. Suitable for 75% of shooting of all situations. If you need to shoot in low-light this is my preferred option.

7DII -- my budget 1 Dx for sports,action and money shots part 2 lol, ive been cropping alot of my hs football and action shots. At higher ISOs the images look "grainy" (like film) not "noisy" (like electronics), which is a much more pleasing look in my opinion.


----------



## Ryananthony (Nov 7, 2015)

I have a 7d for wildlife in good lighting(trying to convince myself to get the 7d II). My 5d III is for everything else.


----------



## Djaaf (Nov 9, 2015)

I made a different choice. 
I couldn't see myself using L lenses on a canon APS-C, the focals do not match my liking (24-105 for example, is too long at the wide end, much too long. And the 16-35 while a bit long at the wide end, still, is so very short at the long end...) 
And the reach advantage is not something I'm using that often... so... I went for an Oly E-M10 for the size and weight. (and the very affordable price of a used E-M10 + a used 12-32 Panasonic). 
I've since then added a PanaLeica 15mm f/1.7 to the mix and I got my ideal "always in the bag" camera for casual use and chance shot. When things get serious, I bring out the 6D and the L's.  

Djaaf.


----------



## derrald (Nov 9, 2015)

I've found myself fluctuating back and forth between crop and full frame for the past 10 years. 

I started with a 20D and used that for about 2-3 years.

Went to a 5D and used my 20D for wildlife and macro.

Went to a 5D II for landscape and got a 50D for wildlife and macro.

Got a 70D and started using that almost exclusively for a year. Probably my favorite all around camera for me that Canon has ever made. 

Got a 7D Mark II for Wildlife.

Got a 5Ds R for Landscape. 

Currently, I use the 5DS R the most (probably because it's the newest), followed by the 70D (take it when I want a light load), followed by the 7D Mark II.


----------



## ashmadux (Nov 9, 2015)

Im running a 5d3 + M1 combo (phottix metal grip), with a backup T2i and a 450d keep on the shelf of for the memories. The 5d & M1 come with me to every event. Otherwise the lil buddy is always in my daily bag, just in case.

Still haven't sold my 6d yet...gotta get rid of that.

If my g12 didnt break, i'd carry that around half of the time. The T2i has been consistent for years, what a great lil cam.


----------



## NancyP (Nov 9, 2015)

I have been doing mostly landscape and macro for the last year or so, and have the 6D for that, with a bunch of prime lenses, but also have added (very recently) the 7D2 for birding, which I tend to do mostly in the winter locally. My 60D was my previous birding and general travel / 1 lens camera, used with the 400mm f/5.6L and the 15-85mm f/variable. That last is a great all-around zoom.

I also have the Sigma DP2 Merrill, a nice fixed-lens (45mm equivalent) camera with exceptional image quality and the most pokey, annoying RAW converter ever (Foveon sensor files are not supported by major software companies, which leaves the Sigma Photo Pro pokey (but good output) RAW converter software and Iridient as the only options. 

Film cameras? I never use mine, a Mamiya-Sekor DTL 1000 M42 mount 35mm camera, but I am never selling it either, just because it gives me great nostalgia to hold it occasionally. I have a few left-over lenses and cameras from my parents, including an old FD-mount AE1 and an EF mount "Rebel-ish" film camera, and my dad's Nikon lenses (the camera was sold) - I use the Nikon lenses and some of my M42-mount lenses on the 6D via adapter. Pleasing rendition (color and bokeh), and quite sharp, but of course there is more aberration than with modern computer-aided designs.


----------



## d4mike (Nov 9, 2015)

I started out with a Canon rangefinder my dad brought back from Korea, then went to Olympus 35mm, then Oly DSLR's. Sold all my Oly stuff when they went 4/3rds. 

I bought the 6D. I found this to be a great landscape, macro, and nightscape body, but I missed the bigger zooms and wildlife photography. 

Big white for a 6D with it's single focus and slow fps, or a crop body with an affordable zoom, this was a good compromise and this is just a hobby so...

I bought a 7D to use with the 100-400mm when I'm out walking or sitting in a deer blind. I've since upgraded to the 7DII and the 100-400 VII. 

Very happy with FF and Crop as they both have their purpose. I carry the 7DII on a sling with the 6D in my backpack. 
I even found a 8mm fisheye (12ish mm) for the 7DII that I can set up to do star trails (lower ISO) while I use the 6D for higher ISO's for milkyway nights or other night shots.


----------



## Bruce 101 (Nov 11, 2015)

I have an SL1 and a 5D3 with a set of reasonable lenses for each. I rarely use the EF lenses on the SL1.

I take the SL1 when I need to travel light or I use it as a backup to the 5D3. Or I bring it if my wife or children might want to use it.

I use the SL1 for video (if video is needed) when I am taking still shots with the 5D3 and L lenses.

Most of the time, however, I use my 5D3 with the 24-105 L or the 35 f/2 IS and/or one of the 70-200 lenses (f/2.8 IS II or f/4 IS).

Even when I need reach, I prefer the 5D3 at 200mm rather than the SL1 @250mm (really @400 given the crop factor on the 55-250).


----------



## dak723 (Nov 11, 2015)

Use full frame for landscapes. Use crop for shots needing reach and for macro or near macro (such as flowers) shots. Too shallow DOF with the FF for these shots. When I bought the FF expected it to replace the crop I had that needed replacing. It didn't and I ended up buying a new crop. If I had known the FF was not going to meet my needs, would have just bought a crop. No noticeable IQ advantage for the sizes I print (8" x 12" and 6.66' x 10").


----------



## FEBS (Nov 18, 2015)

very good question. Something which bothers me to. My biggest improvement in photography was the switch from APS-C to FF. I mostly shoot action (wildlife and sport) and landscape. For landscape no doubt, FF is the way to go. However, for action, I see a lot of reactions over here that they prefer APS-C for the supplemental reach. Just as is already mentioned in this thread, the real advantage for APS-C against FF is for sure less then the 1.6 factor. The FF get so much more light on the sensor. In good light a 7D2 can do a great job, which can also offer you a reach advantage. However in dusk and dawn, the advantage is gone. So for Wildlife I grab for sure the FF. The photos of Glenn Bartley from birds with his 7D2 are really stunning. To be honest, I can't reach that level with my APS-C. With my FF however, it's no problem. 

Just my 2c.


----------



## cold_penguin (Nov 19, 2015)

I had a 70D and got a 6D for high iso performance. AF on both leaves something to be desired, so I replaced the 70D with a 7D2. I still use the 6D for landscape and general purpose, and occasional macro, but I have ended up using the 7D2 a bit more, especially with a 70-200 f/2.8+ 1.4x TC for birds, butterfles, etc. I'm looking at replacing the 6D with either its replacement or the 5D3 replacement, depending on what ends up coming out. I take both bodies when traveling by car, they both get used.


----------



## Sabaki (Nov 19, 2015)

So tomorrow is 6D-Day for me


----------



## Big_Ant_TV_Media (Nov 19, 2015)

Sabaki said:


> So tomorrow is 6D-Day for me


good luck with dat ancient AF and 9 af points


----------



## rs (Nov 19, 2015)

BigAntTVProductions said:


> Sabaki said:
> 
> 
> > So tomorrow is 6D-Day for me
> ...



11 points


----------



## JumboShrimp (Nov 19, 2015)

I am pleased with both my 6D and 70D. I use the 6D mostly for landscapes and subjects requiring detail resolution such as fall foliage. I use the 70D for travel when weight and bulk are priorities. I discovered the very good IQ of the 55-250 STM on my 70D, and now I no longer need/want the 100-400 MK2 for my 6D. Just me, of course.


----------



## bholliman (Nov 19, 2015)

rs said:


> BigAntTVProductions said:
> 
> 
> > Sabaki said:
> ...



The 6D is a excellent camera, especially for its current price. Unless you are shooting action or sports, I've found the AF to not be a hinderance.


----------



## pwp (Nov 20, 2015)

Tomorrow I'm picking up a new BG-E16 gripped 7DII which will be worked hard alongside my 5DIII. For over a decade I have worked with a FF body and a x1.3 crop APS-H 1-Series body. They've been perfect companions. The APS-C 7DII will step into the shoes of my very high mileage 1D MkIV. The 7DII is no 1-Series and there will be compromises, but there is zero alternative now that APS-H has sadly been consigned to history. There are a lot of 1D MkIV bodies around the planet being worked beyond their use-by date simply because there has never been an APS-H update. Sigh....

I'm betting that the APS-C and FF combination will be a perfect working combination. My default two-camera setup will be 70-200 f/2.8isII on the 7DII and either 16-35 f/4is or 24-70 f/2.8II on the 5D3.

If I end up feeling underwhelmed with the 7DII, the 1D MkIV is still quite fine, and the 7DII can do light duties, or used when having a third body is useful, eg 70-200 on the 1DIV and the 300 f/2.8is on the 7DII, or as a highly viable B-cam on video projects. What a great era we work in...totally spoiled for choice.

-pw


----------



## bholliman (Nov 21, 2015)

pwp said:


> Tomorrow I'm picking up a new BG-E16 gripped 7DII which will be worked hard alongside my 5DIII. For over a decade I have worked with a FF body and a x1.3 crop APS-H 1-Series body. They've been perfect companions. The APS-C 7DII will step into the shoes of my very high mileage 1D MkIV. The 7DII is no 1-Series and there will be compromises, but there is zero alternative now that APS-H has sadly been consigned to history. There are a lot of 1D MkIV bodies around the planet being worked beyond their use-by date simply because there has never been an APS-H update. Sigh....
> 
> I'm betting that the APS-C and FF combination will be a perfect working combination. My default two-camera setup will be 70-200 f/2.8isII on the 7DII and either 16-35 f/4is or 24-70 f/2.8II on the 5D3.
> 
> ...



Spoiled by choice as long as that choice isn't APS-H


----------



## IgotGASbadDude (Nov 21, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> The 1D X replaced both. The 1D X for everything else, all that changes are the lenses I bring.



THIS. The ONLY thing I can't use my 1DX for is concerts (like Easton Corbin TONIGHT) where I don't have permission to shoot. I thought the 1GX Mark II would be the concert camera but it's still too big/DSLR looking.

Tonight's venue (Moody Theater in Austin, TX) mentions "Only cameras without detachable lenses and that are smaller than a shirt pocket will be allowed into the venue." I have yet to find that camera . . .


----------



## Sabaki (Nov 21, 2015)

bholliman said:


> rs said:
> 
> 
> > BigAntTVProductions said:
> ...



6D will be my landscape and lowlight body, AF isn't critical for me on it

Really happy with its image quality. Full frame really puts a landscape image together well


----------



## pwp (Nov 21, 2015)

bholliman said:


> pwp said:
> 
> 
> > .....What a great era we work in...totally spoiled for choice.
> ...



Darn, you're right there about APS-H. Those of us who have been rusted-on APS-H fanboys since the flawed but nevertheless lovable 1D from 2001, I guess it's time to move on. The final APS-H 1D MkIV has been a tireless, brilliant worker for photographers world-wide. I'd bet a high percentage of 1D MkIV bodies are still in regular use.

I give up. C'est la vie APS-H, bonjour APS-C.

-pw


----------



## TexPhoto (Nov 22, 2015)

My first Canon Camera was a 5DII, then a 7D added reach, better AF, and 8fps. I was hooked on multiple formats, and often carried both cameras when working. 

Since then I have shot both and mixed in some APS-H as well. I continue to use multiple formats. The 7D Mark II is a great compliment to my 1DX, for things like surfing photography you an sometimes never have enough reach. 

If $ were no object would I have 2-3 1DX's Yes, must I'd have 2 7D2 as well.


----------



## Zv (Nov 22, 2015)

As most people I started out with a rebel kit. What bugged me with it was a lack of speed so I went and upgraded to a 7D, something I probably shouldn't have done. I had no business owning a 7D and I think I only used 8fps burst mode twice. Then a friend asked me to shoot her wedding and I toyed with the idea of FF and eventually talked myself into it. I used 5D2 and 7D on that shoot and it went fairly well. But after that I used the 7D less and less especially once I acquired some L lenses. After that it was goodnight crop DSLRs. (EOS M was a fun experiment and doesn't count!)

If I ever start shooting things that move I might be tempted to add the 7DII to my kit then again I could just rent out a 1DX - I really want an excuse to shoot with one of them!


----------



## IgotGASbadDude (Nov 22, 2015)

Zv said:


> If I ever start shooting things that move I might be tempted to add the 7DII to my kit then again I could just rent out a 1DX - I really want an excuse to shoot with one of them!



You know what they say, "once you use a 1DX body that's black, you never go back".


----------



## gregorywood (Nov 22, 2015)

bholliman said:


> rs said:
> 
> 
> > BigAntTVProductions said:
> ...



I have both the 7D and the 6D. The 6D is no match for the autofocus of the 7D, however, I used it extensively for night and low light action - soccer games under lights mostly. It's a tad slower and I miss a few due to missed focus - I'd say it's about a 90% hit rate - but the shots at 3200 and 6400 ISO are leaps and bounds better than the 7D. 

I quite like the combo. I suppose someday I might upgrade, but for now I'm pretty happy with what I can do with what I've got.


----------



## FEBS (Nov 22, 2015)

IgotGASbadDude said:


> Zv said:
> 
> 
> > If I ever start shooting things that move I might be tempted to add the 7DII to my kit then again I could just rent out a 1DX - I really want an excuse to shoot with one of them!
> ...



+1
I can only agree on this point. For me it is really FF that makes the difference. I do see very beautiful photos of the 7D2, but when I use the 7D2 and 1Dx together, then I choose always the photos of the 1Dx at the end.


----------

